# OBD II Scanner



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting one of these tools for years and now I'm suddenly more motivated. Yesterday, the Check Engine light on the wife's Jeep came on (yes, I already verified the fuel filler cap is on tight). If it turns out to be just a vacuum hose that came loose, why take it to the dealer and spend $200?

I see that these scanner tools come in all flavors. Cheap ones are only $19.99, expensive ones are several hundred bucks. What's the difference? What makes sense for a do-it-your-selfer / farmer?

Has anyone been using one of these? If so, how much did you spend? Have you actually used it to diagnose & correct a problem? How about those fancy scanners that hook up to your computer and allow you to go on line to search for possible fixes - are they worth the extra cost?

Thanks,

Gary.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have one I think a paid about $100 for @ Wally World several yrs ago. I've used it on several vehicles, & yes if you do most things yourself they are good to have. A lot of the time it'll get me started in the right direction.
BUT, now a lot of the auto parts stores (Auto Zone, & I think Advanced Auto, and others I see ads for) will check the code for ya for free, with a scanner that'll dig deeper than the one I have. No need to spend $200 @ the dealer for them to sell ya parts that you don't need @ 2 times the price you can buy someplace else.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Back in the day on Dodge products you could do a on-off-on-off-on with the key then count the check engine flashes and look em up on a chart, guess that was too easy as it's been awhile since that worked. The Edge juice I have on my Cummins will pull up and clear engine trouble codes, don't think it handles powertrain though.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I got one when my old F-150 started flashing the check engine light. I don't remember the brand but it goes on-line, looks up the code and gives you the most likely fix. It worked fine and I've used it a couple of times since then just to monitor the engine while driving. I don't use it much and it gathers dust, but I don't think it was a waste of money. It's just one of those things that's very handy to have when you need it.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> I see that these scanner tools come in all flavors. Cheap ones are only $19.99, expensive ones are several hundred bucks. What's the difference?	What makes sense for a do-it-your-selfer / farmer?


The ones on the low end of the price scale are just code readers, a scanner that will allow you to clear codes run in the $40 to $70 range, and then you just start adding features such as connectivity to a pc, to full-scale programming tools that cost $1000+.

I've got an Acton scanner like this one: http://www.autozone.com/autozone/accessories/Actron-PocketScan-code-reader/_/N-25iq?itemIdentifier=603853&_requestid=2238085

You can go online and Google the code and get a lot of useful information on how to repair the vehicle. They are useful and may keep you from spending money needlessly, or conversely, it may prompt you to get to a mechanic before a problem gets much worse.

They are a convenient and useful tool to have.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I give auto parts store my id as collateral to use theirs. Two minutes later we trade back.


----------

